# Autoweek.



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Just got my new Autoweek. They had several letters from readers complaining about the Mustang beating the GTO when the GTO won every performance category. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

*Bad Press*

HAD GTOS FOR 24 YEARS,GET USE TO BAD PRESS WHILE THEY DISAPPEAR IN
YOUR REAR VIEW MIRRORS, MUSTANG FRONT EMBLEMS LOOK LIKE PIGMY PONIES AS THEY GET SMALLER!!!!!! arty: :lol: arty: :willy:   :cool


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

:agree


----------

